# chicken kabobs



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chicken kabobs with onions and green peppers. I coated them in duck sauce 
and BBQ sriracha sauce. I usually do then with teriyaki sauce but I was out of it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting, you did that and jelly today? You must have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - Have you ever tried Persian Kabobs? The chicken is marinated in yogurt, lemon juice, & onion and comes out very tender. It's not spicy but more of a tangy taste. 



My favorite kebab is Barg made with Filet Mignon marinated in onion, but, I've never made it perfectly. :wink2:They tell me that very few people can make it. The whole spread at a Persian restaurant is amazing - including saffron Basmati rice, onions & grilled tomato as well as a yogurt with shallots.



Here's a recipe similar to the chicken one I make.


https://food52.com/recipes/81413-persian-grilled-chicken-kabobs-recipe


I bet you could figure out how to make Barg if you tasted it! :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That sounds good...So many recipes use greek yogurt.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

With Greek yogurt the whey is strained off making it thicker. I used to eat a lot of yogurt and much prefered Greek yogurt. Second would be LALA brand, a Latin American brand. I liked the mango, and strawberry versions of that. Much thinner than Greek however.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Chicken kebabs never occurred to me I only had and heard of beef kebabs.

I live a very narrow food existence evidently. And now I’m going to go look up Duck Sauce.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Chicken kebabs never occurred to me I only had and heard of beef kebabs.


Like pork, chicken can be used. But both take a bit longer and the reason many skewer the meat on a separate skewer so it can be grilled accordingly.



> I live a very narrow food existence evidently. *And now I’m going to go look up Duck Sauce.
> *


See the little packet that comes with mustard and soy sauce when you get Chinese take out.
Its the packet that in many cases never gets used. So if anyone saves these Chinese condiments, take a look. It looks like orange jelly.
You should find several.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Chicken kebabs never occurred to me I only had and heard of beef kebabs.
> 
> I live a very narrow food existence evidently. And now I’m going to go look up Duck Sauce.



We don't have "Duck Sauce" that I've ever seen. There was a discussion on it on one of the threads. It seems to be American-Chinese like Chop Suey. I vaguely remember a sweet sauce served with egg-rolls when i was young.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I looked on line, I don’t understand these prices...I buy DAi Duck sauce
40 oz for 3.00...0n line they’re priced crazy high! 
we use it on steak and pork and chicken...
It’s made with peaches, I believe.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Panda Express and Red Bowl Asian are the only two Chinese restaurants here. At least that I’ve heard of and eaten at. We have a very, very small Asian population here. 1.8% around here. But small overall in Florida.

Now don’t cringe but my Chinese meals are poached chicken drenched in Panda Express orange sauce and I cook a pk of yellow rice.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"If you're from the Midwest or Eastern seaboard of the United States, duck sauce is likely an orange jelly-like substance—similar to sweet-and-sour sauce but with a fruitier flavor—that comes in packets with your Chinese takeout. It's typically used for dipping crispy noodles, egg rolls, and other fried foods. . . If you're from someplace like San Diego or a San Francisco Bay Area native, chances are you've never even heard the name. "

Feb 5, 2015


*What Exactly Is Duck Sauce? | Arts & Culture | Smithsonian ...*

:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If anyone gets the chance, try ordering ahead for a Peking Duck (eat in) in a Chinese restaurant. You'll be pleased.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Finally something I would eat!


----------

